Mozilla Firefox Extremely Slowing in India. What Is in Your Country? - seonirav
======
mtmail
As others have pointed out the question doesn't have enough detail
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20496174](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20496174)

